# UAE Employment resignation with out notice



## ashokar (Dec 2, 2012)

I got a job in UAE in an Indian company and due to my Father's illness i forced to 

return to India on emergency leave and not returned to UAE.And i send the resignation 

to the company by email.
I was in probation period and worked for only a month in the company.Now i got a good 

job in my home town and never planning to return to UAE.Now i got a call from my 

company asking me to give the Visa cost and sent them my passport and other documents 

to cancel the visa.SHOULD I PAY THEM THE VISA COST,THEY ARE SAYING THAT IT IS AROUND 

6500DHS,OR JUST SENT THE PASSPORT TO CANCEL THE VISA AND NEVER GIVE THE VISA 

COST.Financially i am down to pay the visa cost.please give me an advice.

Note:I get only one month salary and didn't accept any advance payment.My visa states 

an expiry period so i think it is a limited contract.There is no words about the visa 

cost repayment in my job offer letter,but just a notice period of 1 month(That i didn't 

give)


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Had you received your residence visa? I find it hard to believe that they had completed the process in only a month. I would NEVER send my passport anywhere. I don't even let my employer have it outside my presence unless they sign a receipt for it. 

Unless the company owes you money, or you plan to return to UAE in the next 5 years I would just move on, the visa expires on its own, international law, and you're outside their jurisdiction anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

During the probationary period you can leave when you wish, but the employer can only recover costs from you if you signed a contract saying you agreed to those terms. Under UAE Labour Law an employer cannot ask for compensation in this way UNLESS a contract has been signed by the employee to this effect.

If you were not issued with a formal visa, there is nothing to be cancelled and DO NOT sent the company your passport.

You should check with the Ministry of Labour to find out if an application was made or processed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> During the probationary period you can leave when you wish,


Elphaba, I could not find anything in the labour law regarding no notice from employee (but employer can fire without notice). Could you point out the relevant article if you have the time? Thanks a lot!


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

I would not send my passport to anyone, even if it means they can't reclaim their costs.

An employee can resign while on probation without notice if its stated in the contra t as such.
If its not in the contract, I'm not sure what the rule is.


----------



## ashokar (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you very much friends for your quick reply s.I am not interested to go back to UAE within the next 5 years,and one more thing, one of my relative is working in the company and he had refered me for the job(Reference just by words) is there any possibility to collect my visa cost from his salary?He didn't signed anything for the acquisition.


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

They should not be allowed to take money from your relative's salary to cover your visa costs- they should be treating each person as an individual and since your relative did not sign anything you should not worry!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

First off, take a look inside your passport - does it have a UAE residency stamp in it? If it does, then they completed the visa process. Yes, visas expire on their own, BUT they still have to be cancelled regardless, otherwise you're still in the system. If you have a residency visa that's been completed, then the likely-hood is the company will report you as having absconded and should you try to re-enter the UAE at any point in the future, you'd be detained at the airport.

If, however, there is no visa stamp in your passport, I wouldn't worry about it. As others have said they can only recoup initial costs if it's stated in your contract.

As far as I am aware you can only resign without notice during the probation period, if it states you can do so in your contract, (in mine for example it stated that either party can give 24 hours written notice), otherwise it's usually 30 days notice, or you forfeit a months salary instead of notice.

It doesn't take long to process a residence visa, a couple of days for those companies that are fast.

So your first thing is to find out if your visa was actually finalized or not.


----------



## ashokar (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi friends,

Thank you for your reply.The visa is stamped in my passport and it says an expiry period,so i assume that it is a limited contract.I am not planning to go to UAE again,for at least 5 years,because i got a good job in India.The only thing i am worrying about is ,one of my relative is working in the company and he referred me for the job(Not written reference) Is there any chance to acquire my visa cost from his salary,he didn't signed any agreement with the company stating that.

Thank you again friends...and the forum is blessed by the member like you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As I said before then, the only way to get that visa cancelled is for immigration to stamp a big CANCELLED stamp across it. Even though it expires, it should still be cancelled. IF you would try to come to the UAE at any point in the future, then it's likely that you would have issues trying to come back into the country.

Your company should not take your situation out on your relative.


----------



## angelican (Nov 28, 2012)

Never send your passport to anyone or through anyone to different countries. it is not legal. 
The company can put a ban on you to enter or work in the UAE for a specific term. You will find some information about Labour Ban in UAE
And if you plan to take up another job in the UAE, your next employer will do the needful for you. Just make sure you visit the UAE after your new visa has been issued. So there will be nothing to worry. Here is an article I came across about Visa Cancellation procedures in UAE


----------

